# Dendrobium aggregatum



## Linus_Cello (Mar 15, 2019)

Finally stopped fall/winter watering. 



closest regions bank


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 22, 2019)

Its a very productive specie


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 25, 2019)

Nicely done!
Thanks


----------



## Heather (Mar 25, 2019)

Greenpaph said:


> Nicely done!
> Thanks


Hey Peter! Nice to see you!


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 29, 2019)

Heather said:


> Hey Peter! Nice to see you!


Thank you, Heather!


----------



## naoki (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice and cheerful!


----------



## spujr (Apr 13, 2019)

I've been having problems with mine this year. It sends out inflorenscence but after a week growing the buds whither and the flower stem dies back. 

I thought at first it was insect damage, now I am thinking it could be a light issue. The humidity is always above 60% so I don't think it is drying out too much or getting over watered.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 13, 2019)

spujr said:


> I've been having problems with mine this year. It sends out inflorenscence but after a week growing the buds whither and the flower stem dies back.
> 
> I thought at first it was insect damage, now I am thinking it could be a light issue. The humidity is always above 60% so I don't think it is drying out too much or getting over watered.



Mine was in a sunny south facing window. I just didn’t water it for 3-4 months


----------



## spujr (Apr 13, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Mine was in a sunny south facing window. I just didn’t water it for 3-4 months


Yes, I do the same, starting about Thanksgiving I stop and start again around call Valentine's.


----------



## spujr (May 1, 2019)

Here's a photo of the problem I've been having this year. Flower stem starts off strong then withers and becomes deformed till it dies back brown. Any ideas?


----------



## Tom-DE (May 2, 2019)

spujr said:


> Here's a photo of the problem I've been having this year. Flower stem starts off strong then withers and becomes deformed till it dies back brown. Any ideas?


While there are other possibilities...there is a chance that you watered it too soon and too fast(after budding). It is wise not to water the plant too soon IMO. and perhaps not to wet the flower spikes also.


----------



## spujr (May 3, 2019)

Tom-DE said:


> While there are other possibilities...there is a chance that you watered it too soon and too fast(after budding). It is wise not to water the plant too soon IMO. and perhaps not to wet the flower spikes also.


Thanks! Yes, in Jan the humidity got too high and it started spiking about 2 months before normal. These spikes have since wilted away. Later, new spikes emerged at the appropriate time when I watered later but they too are wilting away. Perhaps the initial problem in Jan has carried over to now. I guess I will hope for a better flower next season.


----------

